# Decoder to fit in an RS3 or RS1



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

Does anyone have a recomendation for a Non-Sound decoder that will fit in a Bachman or Atlas RS1, RS2 or RS3 ?

Mike


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Atlas RS1, RS3 TCS - CN decoder. I believe a Bachmann RS3 already has a DCC decoder installed.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

In my Bachmann RS3 I have a Soundtraxx econami 882004. The board fits easy.. It's just getting the speaker in that was problematic. That's if, you don't utilize the fuel tank (I did, but then that speaker blew up, so I purchased a larger one, that made things more difficult to fit)...

That decoder, the soundtraxx 885015(the Alco tsunami2), and then Locksound options (I haven't tried one as of yet, but I read and hear good things about them).

Or if your looking for non sound, honestly (and this is just my opinion and short experience with dcc and Bachmann trains), and aftermarket decoder you throw in there is going to make the train actually "run" better and smoother(even the little 20.00 decoders) .. It's like a night and day difference.. They turn from buzz monsters that can be notchy and problematic, to silent, smooth, and reliable runners.. Just by replacing the stock decoder... 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

rrjim1 said:


> Atlas RS1, RS3 TCS - CN decoder. I believe a Bachmann RS3 already has a DCC decoder installed.


How tricky is that CN decoder to install? I've been lusting after the Atlas RS1/RS3 and their RSD 4/5, but thought they were just plain DCC unfriendly.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Ko Improbable said:


> How tricky is that CN decoder to install? I've been lusting after the Atlas RS1/RS3 and their RSD 4/5, but thought they were just plain DCC unfriendly.


guide.

http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...nuals/TCS_Book_of_Classic_N_Installations.pdf


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

rrjim1 said:


> guide.
> 
> http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...nuals/TCS_Book_of_Classic_N_Installations.pdf


Thanks!


----------



## Dudlee99 (May 6, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I did get a Bachmann RS3 with DCC factory installed. Seems to run quiet and smooth on my test track so far.


----------

